# Are we Frozen over?



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

Is there any open water left in the SE coner? want to get one more weekend of ducks in.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Whatever is there is going fast but there will be pockets of birds to be found for those that go looking!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It amazes me how fast things froze up. Left the state on Sunday and everything was open. Got back last night and everything is froze. I am not surprised that the little ponds are froze but was surprised to find Lake Darling locked up. I guess it must not be deep enough??? It just seemed like in AK it took things longer to freeze but here it happens almost overnight. Maybe ND should put a plan in to deepen some of these refuges to keep the water open longer and the birds here longer. I am sure the boys in the southern states would love that!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Maybe they should just install aerators in all the shallow pools that would keep the birds here longer!!!!  :wink:


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

Deepening the waters sounds like a good idea but the things will end up like minnesota and the waters will become infested with fish... like Lake Christina. i would say dont mess with nature and leave this states great duck waters alone.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Those birds are just using the water as a roost anyways, it doesnt matter if theres fish or not. Theres a lake I know of thats over 100ft deep, holds a few thousand honks when everything else is locked up.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I swear if I ever win the Power Ball one thing I will do is make the deepest lake in ND and I will put one of those wave making machines in it.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> I swear if I ever win the Power Ball one thing I will do is make the deepest lake in ND and I will put one of those wave making machines in it.


 And have pea fields surrounding it.


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

duck hunting is done in, time to pack it up and start shooting roosters.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

You guys go ahead an pack it up...I'll be shooting green heads until the 4th of Dec. C'mon guys, it's far from over!! This is some of the best waterfowl hunting of the year! There are still a lot of birds North of the border. It's just starting to get good...thanks for leaving it all to me! :wink:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

ndwaterfowler said:


> You guys go ahead an pack it up...I'll be shooting green heads until the 4th of Dec. C'mon guys, it's far from over!! This is some of the best waterfowl hunting of the year! There are still a lot of birds North of the border. It's just starting to get good...thanks for leaving it all to me! :wink:


I'm with ya ND I'll be killing until the last bird fly's through Nodak!!


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> I swear if I ever win the Power Ball one thing I will do is make the deepest lake in ND and I will put one of those wave making machines in it.


Don't waste your time making it deep. Just put a heater in the bottom of a large slough. Keep the water at 40-45 degrees and you are golden. It will really screw with those Southern boys' hunting too.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Forget that, they gotta a long way to go to get to me. Yall just need to freeze up and stay frozen up.


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

You're two weeks late joinin' this one, Tex. We all look like the North stinkin' Pole right now. Even the rivers are frozen. Not a duck in sight. If you're not gettin' them yet, it ain't Fargo's fault! :lol: On second thought,  !

-Dave


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks a lot. Im glad im not there.


----------



## Texas slayer (Dec 2, 2005)

What do yall do when it gets that cold. Did yall have a good duck season. :eyeroll:


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

As for what do I do when it gets this cold, you're lookin' at it!

As for my duck season, I had my best duck season ever. But then, opening day was my second duck hunt ever! I got about a half a dozen different ducks in six or seven total days of hunting, quite a variety really. It was fun, but sometimes a bit frustrating. The only thing that ever paid attention to my decoys was a big single Canada, and I had nothing to throw at him. Shot him with IMPACT Tungsten Matrix #5 at about 40-45 yards as he was leavin', but he just flapped lazily away like he never even felt it.:evil: Learned a valuable lesson tho! I'll have some #1 on me next time.

-Dave


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

I like djleye's aerator idea..............NICE . . . . :beer: :lol:


----------

